# What to do with Leftover Pork Loin



## sqwib (Nov 26, 2014)

[h3]Pork Loin Leftovers[/h3]
*I know the first two were posted before, I added another one and figured I would post the whole article.*

The next day after a successful cook on the pit you open up the refrigerator and take out the Pork Loin and slice into it and it's dry WTF, What do I do now, dam, I must have overcooked this thing but what gives... it was moist last night, oh well!
 
Try this.







 






 







 







 







Crisis averted, even the kids like this!

So you open up the chest freezer and you find a pork loin that was cooked a while ago you look at the date and its almost a year old, OMG NO! But hey, the seal looks good so you "quick thaw" in the microwave knowing that you very well may destroy the meat but you figure you got a free meal, sort of anyway, well it's that or order $40.00 worth of food from the pizza joint.

You slice into it and are impressed that it's wonderfully moist and flavorful, hmmm... this must be the Brined Loin.

As you keep slicing the loin you realize the kids wont eat it or the wife, they'll all say oooh, its Gummy, DAM Kids.
 

OK what to do? what to do? Probing through the seemingly bottomless freezer you find a bag of stir fry that's been sitting in there forever, BINGO, hell I'll throw in some angel hair pasta as well, lookee here a bunch of packets of Soy Sauce from the Chinese restaurant.

You are gold!

 






 








 

OK... you get home and the wife unit is working late, the first thing you hear when you walk in the door is, "Dad, what's for dinner". Your eyes roll!!

No cash in the wallet and the food shopping has yet to be done so you open up the fridge and the first thing you see is that loin, the never ending pork loin, just like the never ending "Gob Stopper" from Willy Wonka.
You say to yourself, there's no way the kids will eat pork again, you start to scheme and think, cheesesteaks!

Cheese to the rescue!
 






 







 







 








 


You figure this is great for the kids and their unrefined taste buds but what about ME! OK lets take care of that!







 







 







 







 









More cheese!








 


*Holy CHIT! LOOK AT THAT MESS!*








Dam! the oldest daughter just walked in with her BF better make a couple more.







Guess who this one is for?






 








Total success and I say that in all honesty, feeding my family of picky eaters is a challenge at times, especially when I just use up whatever is in the freezer.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing like thinking outside the box.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll eat leftovers at your house any day !


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 27, 2014)

Great job. 

I have a very hard time not cooking too much food. So we end up with extra that gets repurposed quite often.  I hate seeing a lot of extra room in my smoker :dunno


----------



## aceoky (Dec 1, 2014)

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## chef willie (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn, Sqwib.....almost make me feel inadequate...LOL......I usually crank out about 36 Tamales, pass out a lot to pals, have 2 dinners off them and call it good.....Happy Pork Loin, buddy....Willie













tama.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Dec 1, 2014


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Damn, Sqwib.....almost make me feel inadequate...LOL......I usually crank out about 36 Tamales, pass out a lot to pals, have 2 dinners off them and call it good.....Happy Pork Loin, buddy....Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to try tamales, do you have a favorite recipe to share?


----------



## chef willie (Dec 1, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> I have always wanted to try tamales, do you have a favorite recipe to share?


For the Masa I just follow the bag recipe like a good Gringo should. It's the brown bag, with the bright green corn dude on it called Masa Brosa. It's an instant mix but all so far have raved about it. Seems like a lot to make, 6 cups masa & 7 cups water + lard, but worked out just right. 'El Pato' Red Enchilada Sauce is the bomb for the meat 'gravy' or chili verde goes real well with pork as well. I lightly shred up the smoked pork in a FP with maybe some onions or jalapenos.....whatever is handy, it all works, with enough sauce to hold it together. Soak the husks about 30 minutes for pliability, smear some masa on, about a tablespoon or 2 of filling, fold up the bottom the fold the sides in and stack them. My biggest mistake was adding to much masa the first time for the GF (was fine for me) and my usual mistake of adding to much filling, causing leakage. Once you get the motions down it really goes fast.....


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a little Mexican market I get most of my meats from. They had their tamale lady show me her way. As Chef said follow the instructions on the bag, but you need actual lard for them. They will take a little of the water out and substitute with more lard. She showed me a way to wrap them that uses 2 husks per tamale.  Basically how Chef described for first one, then turn the first one 180 degrees and then wrap the first with the second. If done correctly it will seal the tamale, stack in your pot and steam with a seasoned broth. She uses chicken base and adobo.


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 1, 2014)

Man that looks great! I like to cube up my left over pork loin and make chili with it


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 3, 2014)

That looks good


----------

